# Armies of the Adeptus Mechanicus



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am getting tired of waiting for GWS to make an Adeptus Mechanicus codex so its homebrew time! 

For HQ I figure instead of a techpriest, you could have a "Tech Lord" or something like that. He could have an extensive wargear list similar to Inquisitors and he could be accompanied by Tech, Gun, and Combat servitors. Not to mention familiars. 

For Elites I can't think of anything off the top of my head except Techpriests. They to have access to SOME war gear and servitors. 

Troops....This is where I am absolutely baffled. I have no idea whatsoever of what they use for a basic troop unit. Is anybody familiar with Mechanicus fluff who knows what they use to carry out their grunt work? 

Fast attack, I was thinking of Mars pattern Sentinels. And maybe hellhounds too.

Heavy support; Fluff wise, they have access to everything. So I fugure they could use IG vehicles but no squadrons, wont need any. And of course......TITANS!


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> I am getting tired of waiting for GWS to make an Adeptus Mechanicus codex so its homebrew time!
> 
> For HQ I figure instead of a techpriest, you could have a "Tech Lord" or something like that. He could have an extensive wargear list similar to Inquisitors and he could be accompanied by Tech, Gun, and Combat servitors. Not to mention familiars.
> 
> ...


Troops = sicarii. These are basically guardsmen that are chock-full of augmetics, and will require conversion work. Just up their points cost and put their toughness at 4.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

i would have to say

hq- 
-General Fabricator
-Master of Forge
-Tech Adept

elites- 
-Techpriest
-Techmarine
-Dreadnought or similar

troops-
-Sicarii
-some walker/battle suit thing

fast-
-any imperial fast choices vehicle

heavy-
-servitor/sicarri squad with heavy weapons 
-any imperial heavy choices vehicle


then may allow them to ally or choose from ig and any marine book.
then AdMech things would need to be added. like machine spirit in all vehicles, mars pattern variants, ect


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

troops= drones as well as humanoid robots(less fancy then necrons)


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sigmatus said:


> Troops = sicarii. These are basically guardsmen that are chock-full of augmetics, and will require conversion work. Just up their points cost and put their toughness at 4.


What would be the best IG models to use as a base? Do you happen to have any more vivid descriptions of what sicarii look like?


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

Skitarii, pretty much guardsmen with better armour, fancier looking lasguns, bionics are common.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Witch hunter codex to represent my ad mech.

Inquisitor = Exploritor magus or senior adept @ retinue

Cannonness = Skitarri general

for Elites I have 
Inquisitor = tech preist + retinue

Arco flagellants = electoo preists

Celestians are Skitarri body guard for the general

sisters repentia could be combat servitors led by techpriest.

Deathcult assassins = hunterkiller units.

for troops;
Battle sisters = Skittarii the extra armour I justify by bionic enhancements.

Storm troopers are Elite mars guard (I read somewhere that the mars guard were the protectors of the titan legions.

fast attack I havent found a way of fitting in seraphim yet but I use dominion squads with a tech preist leader and servitor troops in a converted rhino.

Heavy support I have a few penitent engines half ogre half sentinel battle robots.
I have a squad of ogre servitors with heavy bolters and a tech priest leader that count as retributors and tanks and orbital bombardments are easy to justify.

With allies I use either squads of guardsmen with servitor special weapons and converted ogre heavies. using cadian bodies and pig iron gasmask heads counting as mars guard or squads of marines but mix the chapters and use them as training tech marines.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

I seem to remember some form of servitor type thing which carried large shields and cc augmentations. Also, aren't skitarii more servitor than human?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Have a look at the 'Tempus Fugitives' site...they have an AdMech Codex called Cult Mechanicus....it's very very good.

Word about town is that FW are going to do AdMech, not GW itself.....quite a way away though.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres some of the models I have used for my Ad Mech force not great but it gives an idea of some of the thing you can do


----------



## SMman3211 (Nov 27, 2009)

nice ogre conversion


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

pretty good stuff there guy! I forgot to ad chrono gladiators to my list.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

TECH GUARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there weaker then skittari there the cannon fodder 
How to make:
high elf archer legs
imperial guard bodys
glade guard hooded heads
imperialguard lasguns

HQ ARCHMAGOS! the leader of a expedition fleet or a forge world


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I believe Skitarii are more servitor than human, tech guard would be good representations for standard humans. They are mentioned in the second grey hunters book. They're basically IG who have been personality scrubbed and are modified to follow the orders of techpriests to the letter. I'm pretty sure that in the book they wear full face visors.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the Adeptus Mechanicus would be worthy of thier own Codex. It's a real shame they don't have one


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

I personally use the Tyranid codex to represent my AdMech.
Servitors are gants, synapse represents remote control and I have big stompy robots rather than monstrous creatures.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Conversions


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as I can remember Skitari are actually considered elite within the AdMech. Tech Guard units would be standard troop choice, with maybe a better armour save. Skitari are vat grown monsters augmented with the best of kit. There's some really excellent descriptions of them in action in Abnett's _Titanicus._

As for models, take a look at these Iron Brotherhood guys if you want something to start with.


----------

